# FireFox v10



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

FF v10 just auto-installed. 

Anyone know what's new in it?


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Nothing major:

http://www.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/10.0/releasenotes/

Two biggest new features:
The forward button is now hidden until you navigate back
Most add-ons are now compatible with new versions of Firefox by default


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter (Feb 20, 2009)

Been using it for awhile as I'm on their beta channel here. 
I still use chrome more overall but that's just me.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Guess I need to update my 12.0a 64 bit Nightly.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Sgt. Slaughter said:


> I still use chrome more overall but that's just me.


As I run most of my older machines without antivirus/antimalware software, the fact that Chrome is listed at least twice a month in the CERT security bulletins keeps it off of my computers. The only thing that seems more of a risk is Cisco network equipment and possibly Adobe products.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Security wise, CERT advisories after a product has already been patched doesn't bother me as things like an inherently insecure model that cannot be fixed in current installations (like WiFi WPS), or vulnerabilities that go public but are fixed a long time afterward. Windows had a vulnerability for 17 years, how many times was that taken advantage of?


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

dpeters11 said:


> Security wise, CERT advisories after a product has already been patched doesn't bother me as things like an inherently insecure model that cannot be fixed in current installations (like WiFi WPS), or vulnerabilities that go public but are fixed a long time afterward.


What bothers me isn't the timing so much as the number of vulnerabilities that Chrome is released with. That they get addressed with the next release is great but how did they get released in the first place?

Is the idea that by the time an exploit gets popular, it is closed with the next update?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I know it's silly but I think the runup to these high version numbers without significant changes is kind of annoying. "Back in my day" such things would have been point releases (4.1) or .x.x releases (4.0.1).


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

harsh said:


> What bothers me isn't the timing so much as the number of vulnerabilities that Chrome is released with. That they get addressed with the next release is great but how did they get released in the first place?
> 
> Is the idea that by the time an exploit gets popular, it is closed with the next update?


So what browser do you use? All of them have quite a few security patches. Ok, Opera Desktop 11 has only had 22 security fixes, but is that due to security or obscurity?


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter (Feb 20, 2009)

dpeters11 said:


> So what browser do you use? All of them have quite a few security patches. Ok, Opera Desktop 11 has only had 22 security fixes, but is that due to security or obscurity?


Been wanting to ask that myself as im interested. Seems just about every browser out there has security issues so better off just not using the internet...


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Lynx is pretty secure, but then it's text only.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I know it's silly but I think the runup to these high version numbers without significant changes is kind of annoying. "Back in my day" such things would have been point releases (4.1) or .x.x releases (4.0.1).


Hear, hear. Wasn't this pushed a lot by Google? So that we are all meant to believe the higher the number the better the browser??

Also, the self-congratulatory video was way too long. Longer than Ferris Bueller revisited long.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

dpeters11 said:


> So what browser do you use? All of them have quite a few security patches.


I'm running an older version of Firefox. It isn't without flaws, but most of them aren't of a class that "allow a remote attacker to compromise your system and gain control over it" or "unspecified other impact".

My major beef with Chrome is that it seems that Google is trying to build everything in which, like Windows, has a chilling effect on for nifty third-party add-ons.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Had to remove FF v10 because it kept crashing my HP SmartTouch 610.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Anyone know where I can find FF v9 to download?


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

Drucifer said:


> Anyone know where I can find FF v9 to download?


 Google is your friend: http://www.top10download.com/firefox-9-0 They have 4 through 10. I keep them "in stock." Here's a direct link if you want: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/3294692/Firefox Setup 9.0.1.exe


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

http://www.oldapps.com/firefox.php


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Got it. And it's working.

Anyway to shutoff auto-update?


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Drucifer said:


> Got it. And it's working.
> 
> Anyway to shutoff auto-update?


Tools, Advanced, Update


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Thank you.


----------



## Matt9876 (Oct 11, 2007)

I don't like that the version numbers have been quickly pushed up to 10/(11 beta) in such a short amount of time, I like Firefox but since version #7 my browser will stop responding and errors surrounding the plug in container module are frequent. I would switch to chrome but don't want another Google product/service running on my system.

I already know if I were running Windows7 on the 64 bit platform I wouldn't have the above mentioned problems,Guess I'm getting tired of keeping up with constant updates cycles and hoops you need to jump through to just stay compatible or functional after an update.

One Apple app drives me nuts it auto updates about every two weeks but the computer/server part has to be downloaded and installed after each update or the program won't function. The end result is the program is never functional when you need it without jumping through a bunch of hoops.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Matt9876 said:


> I like Firefox but since version #7 my browser will stop responding and errors surrounding the plug in container module are frequent
> 
> I already know if I were running Windows7 on the 64 bit platform I wouldn't have the above mentioned problems
> 
> The end result is the program is never functional when you need it without jumping through a bunch of hoops.


Identify the plug in's causing problems and remove them. Firefox has never once given me an error. I run it on Windows 7 32 bit, and 64 bit at home, as well as XP at work.

If you want something that never functions without a 30 minute update first, try a Sony PS3


----------

